# My first mp soap - a total disaster!



## Meltiongson (Oct 31, 2013)

It was my first time to make mp soap and i've decided to make a chocolate cake soap. I was so excited cause i though it was going to be good but it was not. When my mom saw what i'm doing, she even teased me that it looks like a vomit (it really hurts alot but its fine). I had alot of mistakes, i thought i was ready to make it. When i melt the soap base in the microwave, i even forgot to cover it with plastic wrap and when its melted it gets hard easily and the cocoa powder gets crumble when i mixed it with the base. It even sticks to the utensils and i have to scrape it and put back to the microwave again and again and again >.<   Its really annoying. But after what i've been through, i was able to finish it. I just have to push my self that its just my first time thats why i'm encountering such problems. I'm happy with the result but its not what i'm expecting for.


I wish can upload the photos but i can't. It seems there is something wrong in attachments that i can't upload the pictures.


----------



## CP_soapery (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't worry, first time is always the hardest. My first soaping experience was a disaster  it'll get much easier


----------



## Tienne (Oct 31, 2013)

A total disaster? Aww, I don't think so. It may not have come out as you expected or hoped for, but we all experience that. Soaps don't always come out as we had imagined. It happens to all of us, even after many, many soaps, but all those little mistakes and mishaps teach you something and they are what in the future will all add up to become experience, knowledge and skill. 

What's important and what shows character is that you saw it through and finished your soap, even in the face of such adversity. You finished your soap! Be proud of that! You didn't give up and that's what I would consider a great success! :clap:


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations on making your first batch of soap. That's what counts! 

Did you use a clear MP soap base?

I'd suggest using brown mica powder to get the look of a chocolate soap. You can also add a dash of cocoa powder--and I do mean just a dash. The problem with cocoa powder is that by using it as a colorant in MP soap it can very easily "bleed" [or run]. Yes, it smells wonderful! One of my first experiments with cocoa powder was doing a small soapcake with "vanilla" glaze/frosting using only white soap base. It looked very realistic. However, 2 days later the white had turned brown!


----------



## Meltiongson (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you guys it may not turned out as what i expected but still i love how it turned out now. Im more inlove to soap making now, it excites me  and actually i made my first cp soap earlier and guess what? I use used cooking oil. Hahaha i just made a small batch. I made it just to experience how does it feel to make a soap. Its kinda scary especially when handling the lye. I dont have a complete equipments but i decided to make it (cause i just can't wait) now, waiting  to unmold it sooner. Haha 


Still i can't upload some pics 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

